# Weaving jig



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Other than Renzetti, does anyone know of any weaving jigs that are "user friendly" ? Been building rods a few years now and never tried weaving a butt wrap. I've experimented with just about all the diamond style wraps and I'd like to try a weave. I build only as a hobby (for me, close friends and me, relatives and me) and its tough to fork out what Renzetti wants for theirs. If thats the best one going, then I'll do it, but just looking for options. Anybody ever made one that worked well? I've made all of my own rod lathes and dryers, so I'm pretty good with my hands, I just don't have an idea where to start. A while back, RodMaker mag had an article about a homemade rig but it didn't seem to be the type that encircled the blank like Renzetti. Anybody know about that one? On another note, I can't help but be pleased with the class of folks on this forum or the fishing forums. I am especially impressed with the way the Old Pros take the time to help folks. For a lot of them, this is their business and time away from the workbench is money not earned. I wish I would have had such a pool of knowledge and experience to draw from when I started building. There would have been a lot less error in the "trial and error". Thanks to you all.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

PG, You can make a round jig that will work fairly well. A friend of mine who died over a year ago made mine that I used until I bought the Wonder Weaver. Here is what you will need to make yours. 
1. 1 1/2 inch styrofoam like that used in packing TV's, computers, and such. 
2. 4 inch hole cutter.
3. 1 1/4 inch hole cutter.
4. Cork rings.
5. Cork tube with one inch hole.

Using the 4 inch hole cutter, cut two styrofoam rings. Using the 1 1/4 inch hole cutter cut a hole in the center of each ring. Now make slits for the thread around the rings just like in the Wonder Weaver and number them. Take some fine tipped Sharpie pens and mark the slits in different colors. Use black for every fifth slit and red or yellow for the other numbers for example. Now slip one ring on the rear grip and another on the rod blank and you are ready to weave. With the rear grip on your left side, place the cork tube inside of the hole in the ring to give you a better grip on the cork handle. You can also glue a pop-sicle stick on the inside of the ring and place it on the reel seat to hold the ring steady. Use the stick as the reel feet in the seat. On the ring on the right, I make the hole in the small cork ring to fit the diameter of the rod blank. 

If you have any questions on making these jigs, you can PM me for more info. For me, these round jigs work better than the flat jigs.

Cheers, Ellis


----------



## sewerratking (May 12, 2006)

I also have one that if you have time and want to stay with the round set up, I can send you the drawing and directions, Just pm me and I will help from a far as much as I can. The last guy I help with it, it took him about 1 day to make it with a few parts from the craft store and hardware store.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys, this gives me a little bit to think about. But, if you fellas could answer a question, I may be able to build a weaver using Renzetti foam wonder weaver wheels ($13.00 x 3) and wonder weaver DVD instructions($20.00). Since you already have one ellisredfish, my question is: Are all 3 wheels the same I.D.? It appears to me that the wheel that is not part of the tube assembly has a smaller I.D..If so, What is that I.D.? Again, it's alittle difficult to tell from website pictures. I build surf rods and blank diameters can get a little large. I can machine the tubes to "chuck up" to a blank using thumb screws as long as the I.D. is large enough. I think I'll buy the dvd and see if it looks like this is do-able. If not, sewerratking, I'll pm you about those drawings. I think I can build everything, but the numbered wheels might be a bit of a problem, since all 3 wheels are indexed the same. What do you guys think? $290 is alot of scratch for someone who builds maybe 4 or 5 rods a year.( I'm a nonprofit organization) Thanks for any light you may be able to shed.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

The ID of the wheels on the tube are 1.5 inches. The single wheel is one inch. The DVD won't help you much. It is just an instructional DVD on how to set up the WW on your rod and how to start the weaving process from taping the threads to the rod to following the weave pattern. Check the Renzetti site again. I believe they now have a cheaper model of the WW or a modification of the tube part.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Sewerratking
I am using a hanging weight jig and would really like to have a set up where I can turn the rod instead of using a bibbin. I would appreciate it very much if you would send me your drawing and instructions. I made one out of foam but i didn't use a cork insert. I couldn't get the threads to pack as tight for some reason.
Thanks 
PFD
[email protected]


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think I'll take you up on those drawings myself, sewerratking. No hurry, thanks in advance.


----------



## sewerratking (May 12, 2006)

I hate to cut Jim off, but we have talked a little about maybe doing one for smaller rods(about half the size) he said that the WW would work okay on the smalller rods we just need to use bigger spacers. If there is not one that is avalible on the Renz. site, I have yet to check it. I willl post my drawings for every one. It is more work cutting things and grinding but when it is done you can resize the wheels to do signuters, letters or 360 degree weaves. You as the user gets to decide. The parts are cheap at the Hardware store and easy to make just timely. Sta tuned might have the post done by Tuesday night with good drawings. Rat Out............


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Thanks sewerratking.


----------



## hbat065 (Dec 18, 2004)

I was looking forward to seeing the drawings. I have just about given up on that. Bur I know Sewreratking will not let us down so I will keep checking

Thanks SRK
Joe


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Other than Renzetti, does anyone know of any weaving jigs that are "user friendly" ? Been building rods a few years now and never tried weaving a butt wrap. I've experimented with just about all the diamond style wraps and I'd like to try a weave. I build only as a hobby (for me, close friends and me, relatives and me) and its tough to fork out what Renzetti wants for theirs. If thats the best one going, then I'll do it, but just looking for options. Anybody ever made one that worked well? I've made all of my own rod lathes and dryers, so I'm pretty good with my hands, I just don't have an idea where to start. A while back, RodMaker mag had an article about a homemade rig but it didn't seem to be the type that encircled the blank like Renzetti. Anybody know about that one? On another note, I can't help but be pleased with the class of folks on this forum or the fishing forums. I am especially impressed with the way the Old Pros take the time to help folks. For a lot of them, this is their business and time away from the workbench is money not earned. I wish I would have had such a pool of knowledge and experience to draw from when I started building. There would have been a lot less error in the "trial and error". Thanks to you all.


Sorry to take so long to chime in but I have been in Woodland, WA for a while and just now trying to catch up. Bottom line with the Jigs is Jimmys is probably the best if you are doing large patterns, multi axis patterns or 360 deg. patterns. I have recently modified the flat jigs and having great success with it on relatively complex patterns and it is quite user friendly. You can see them at Acidrod.com and Merrick Tackle. If you do a search maybe you can see some of the work they have produced.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the input Doc. I checked out the jig on acidrod and I just might give it a try. For the most, I build heavier surf rods for the gulfcoast. I'll let my ignorance show a little with acouple of questions. Are the jigs on acidrod different thread counts for blank diameter or complexity/size of finished weave. Also, when you say Jimmy's, are you referring to the wonder weaver (renzetti)? When it comes to a little "how to" instruction on getting started, is your Advanced weaving cd set too advanced for beginners to weaving and does it show your 50,80,100 jig in use? Been building a few years, but never tried a weave. Again thanks for the comeback. This has gotta be one of the best sites out there.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

The thread count is for weave size. For surf rods, you probably want the 100.


You definately need docs video. It is wonderful.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

The CD takes you from the beginning into the advanced. It will greatly reduce your learning curve.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Doc, I have your original video. Is the info on the CD the same as on the tape? Check out my latest weave. Scroll down to "My Neighbor's Rod." I used Madeira thread for the pattern and size A NCP for the background. I couldn't decide on A or D. I finally went with the A. I am going to do another weave of that pattern and use regular white in size B and see how it will come out.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Same info ellis but I am considering a book.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Put me down for the first one, signed please.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the info and tips guys. But for me, it's time to do a little online shopping. 1st stop, acidrod.com . (anybody else have trouble there with slow page loading?) A few keystrokes, and bingo, cool stuff at my front door. Ain't the internet cool? Again, thanks to you all. Wish me luck. Hey sewerratking, how about that drawing and instructions too.


----------



## sewerratking (May 12, 2006)

Sorry the rat got side tracked with family things and work. The sewer business is nasty stuff. I will try to post this weekend.


----------

